# Housing in Nogales, MX?



## urnvs

I will be working in Nogales, MX for 3-4 months and was wondering if anyone could recommend a good place to find a 1 br apartment while Im there? What should I expect to pay?


----------



## cheldear

Uh, really? Nogales? Like, right now? With all the stuff going on? it's not a good border town to be around....


----------



## urnvs

It is what it is, so like I said I would really appreciate any insight on where to look for housing


----------



## cheldear

No no, I totally understand. I just wanted to make sure you knew what you were getting into. I understand the whole "no choice" kind of thing when it comes to your work. I'm going to let others comment.

Just an idea, and this is off the cuff. No idea if it would work. But since it's a bad kind of place right now, what about checking with your consulate to see if they have any recommendations?


----------



## urnvs

I already did, they could only recommend not going :/


----------



## cheldear

Fabulous. That was helpful, no? Was this the Swedish consulate? Because I will tell you that with the really bad stuff going down there, even the US Consulate may say the same thing. They've been pulling the people out from the consulates who have families, etc.

Here's an idea:

Maybe rent a room from a family there. A lot of people here in D.F. will rent a room from a family when they will only be here for awhile. That way you are "in" with a family that has roots there, knows the area, etc, and you won't be left to your own devices?


----------



## Hound Dog

It is a disservice for people such as Chaldear to put down Nogales, Sonora in such a mindless fashion. I can´t help URNVS find a place to rent in Nogales as I live in San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas which is on the precise opposite side of Mexico near the Guatemala border and over a thousand kilometers distant but I can assure URNVS that the ignorance displayed by posters such as Chaldear warning one off of living anywhere in Mexico is borne of inexperience. 

We are homeowners in Chiapas and have been for years and people such as Chaldear would frighten you from even going to either Sonora or Chiapas based upon fatuous warnings from uninformed sources. Go to Nogales and find a place by looking around there. The search will not prove difficult and you will probably find it a nice town to live in during your assignment. However, keep in mind that the best way to find a rental in a place like Nogales is to go there and look around for a bit. Once you commit to that task you will locate a reasonably priced rental near your place of employment you will find commodious.

You should probably pay for an attractive one bedroom apartment no more than, say, $100 USD per month or thereabouts.


----------



## RVGRINGO

I tend to agree with Hound Dog, as Cheldear gave no reason for his comments. There have been 'incidents' in many parts of Mexico, but it isn't anything like the dangers of living in many large cities in the USA, or elsewhere, is it?


----------



## cheldear

First of all, please let me apologize. I was not at all trying to "put down" Nogales. I did not, in fact, put it down. I was concerned because of the issues that they are having right now. Additionally, when Urnvs contacted is consulate, they made the same recommendation. I did not comment at all about the loveliness of the city, or the people there. My main concern was the current situation regarding potential issues with violence. Therefore, if you mistook my statements as a slam against the city, I apologize. (PS: Ringo, I am a chick.  )

Since Nogales is a border town, recommendations for foreigners has been to steer clear for awhile. Additionally, I do keep track of what is going on there, and the other border towns that we have. Correctly stated, Nogales does not have the intense violence that several of our other border towns are experiencing. But that is the ONLY reason I was concerned regarding urnvs' current work itinerary there.

On with the solutions: I believe that I gave a pretty valid solution regarding finding a room to rent with an established family there. Many people do indeed do this when they are going to be in a city for a short period of time.

Ergo, I did provide potential solutions (2 of them) - I did not just state something about the town that was mistaken as an attack upon the city. Albeit my first solution came in my second response, and I apologize for that as well.

Again, I still think that looking into renting a room is a great idea, since urnvs' stay is short.


----------



## Hound Dog

My apologies, Chaldear, if I misread your message. Your motives seem sincere and straightforward. Nogales is a border farm town of no particular significance in the large border state of Sonora. A rough hewn place and a not especially attractive, dusty backwater but also an important center for the exportation of agricultural products from Mexico to the U.S and, perhaps, vice versa. However, I have never heard that it was a particularly dangerous place unless one is prone to catnapping in table dance joints with a roll of ten peso coins left in plain sight on the bar next to a shot of bad tequila and a snuffed out unfiltered Camel.


----------



## cheldear

hehehehehhe. Thank you for the clarification and the information. I would much rather get my information from someone who spends time there than read Universal all the time. And again, my apologies. I **promise** I never read the propaganda from the US. They never get it right.


----------



## RVGRINGO

OK, that's settled. Now, to get back on topic, does anyone else have any leads on housing?


----------

